# Microsoft Online Surveillance Guide Leaked



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.geekosystem.com/cryptome-leaks-microsofts-online-surveillance-guide-ms-demands-takedown/



> Cryptome, a whistleblower site that regularly leaks sensitive documents from governments and corporations, is in hot water again: this time, for publishing Microsofts Global Criminal Compliance Handbook, a comprehensive, 22-page guide running down the surveillance services Microsoft will perform for law enforcement agencies on its various online platforms, which includes detailed instructions for IP address extraction


.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

An In-Depth Look at Microsoft's Spy Guide

http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/an_in-depth_look_at_microsofts_spy_guide.php

.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Microsoft retreats from demand that killed whistleblower site

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...ts_from_demand_that_killed_whistleblower_site



> Microsoft Corp. today withdrew its demand that Cryptome.org yank the "Microsoft Global Criminal Spy Guide" document from its site and said it had never intended for the whistleblower's domain to be knocked off the Web.
> 
> "In this case, we did not ask that this site be taken down, only that Microsoft copyrighted content be removed," said a Microsoft spokeswoman in an e-mailed statement early today. "We are requesting to have the site restored and are no longer seeking the document's removal."


.


----------



## webdevpro (Feb 26, 2010)

It seems everything is going wrong Microsoft since Bill Gates stepped down. I think it will need some time to recover its lost position but in the meantime, they should learn how to protect confidential data.


----------

